# Skillet Breakfast



## salt and pepper (Dec 29, 2012)

4 or 5 sliced potato rings fried in butter & oil, drained ( enough to cover the botton of a 6" skillet)

next fry some onion in the same pan and set aside.

cook some bacon or sasuage and set aside.

2- eggs seperated

in a oven proof skillet or baking dish ( use a 6" cast iron pan) lightly oiled.

Place potato, sausage on top, then the onion.

preheat oven to 400

Beat egg whites till fuffy and fairly stiff.

add egg yokes and fold gently into egg whites until blended.

add to pan and cook until eggs are set and to top is browned slightly.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 29, 2012)

That looks very good. I will try that some day....thanks...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 30, 2012)

That looks fabulous S&P


----------



## pacanis (Dec 30, 2012)

That looks super!


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 30, 2012)

My GF liked it so much, I made another today with, potato, onion, bacon, chives, cheese and jalapeno pepper.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 30, 2012)

Delicious! Time for breakfast now I think, pity it isnt that


----------



## chopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Great recipe.  Thanks S & P.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish I could get a slice of that with some red eye gravy and  chicory coffee.
Man O' Man I would be in heaven.

Nice recipe and if you do not mind it is copied to my recipe section.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 30, 2012)

S&P that is so good. I made it for dinner DH is stuffed me too.
thanks
kades


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 31, 2012)

kadesma said:


> S&P that is so good. I made it for dinner DH is stuffed me too.
> thanks
> kades


 So glad you enjoyed it,          Thank you, Joey


----------

